

Bigfile: Quickly find the biggest files lurking deep in a directory - breck
https://github.com/breck7/bigfile

======
apurcell
Cool. Why did you decide to do this in node rather than a shell script with
du?

~~~
breck
Thanks. I work with Node most of the day. Also, NPM offers many advantages:
easy distribution, easy inclusion of 3rd party libraries, and simple
standardized way of adding executables to a user's path.

